# 4x4 with selector switch ??? help thanks



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

i have a 99 f350 with lockouts and a selector switch for 2wd or 4x4high or 4x4low. how do you know when its in 4x4. all my other trucks have a handle you pull down and engage into 4x4.. i guess how do you test it and make sure your 4x4 works by myself without help to see if tires are spinning. i don't want to wait till i need it to find out.. and do you lock the hubs before or after you select 4x4high or after..and can you switch it back to 2wd and keep the hubs in the lock position....please help thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

U have auto hubs, turn the knob to 4 hi and give it a try. If they don't work may have a vac leak

If thru don't, turn ur hub from auto to lock and turn the knob to 4 hi


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

the hubs were recently replaced with warn locking hubs and you have to select free or lock...so im not sure what you are saying...can you elaborate...


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

What he means is that the factory Ford setup has auto locking hubs as well as manual hubs. If you turn the switch to 4x4 inside the cab the hubs will automatically engage through a vacuum even thought the manual hubs say free. You can also lock in the manual hubs and disregard the auto hubs. In my opinion the auto hubs are crap. I just capped my vacuum lines to my auto hubs and treat my hubs as manuals. Way better. Since you have warn hubs now anyway, you are all manual with the hubs locking in. You can tell if your truck is in 4wd when turning. The wheels will slip slightly.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well since you got rid of those auto locking hubs, now you have to get out, lock the hubs and flip the switch. You should be able to turn all the way to left or right, and feel the front end bind and require more gas pedal to move.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok. So I understand now I think. I drive now with the manual hubs in free in 2wd. To put in 4x4 I get out set hubs to lock then switch lever to 4x4 high and should be able to feel the truck trying to climb over itself so to Speek. ??? Will all tires spin if in lose gravel or mud? Now when I switch back to 2wd do I have to or SHOULD I put manual hub back to free. Because with my other trucks when I pull shifter out of 4x4 when plowing I don't always unlock the hubs because I'm not sure when I need 4x4 in a situation and can't afford to get out and change when put in bad spot. Thanks for the help and replys


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

When you switch out of 4 x 4 get out and unlock your hubs. You will save fuel. If you feel that you will need them locked in short order then keep them locked. By the way .... when I factory ordered my truck 2 years ago, the salesman suggested that I get manual hubs and manual transfer case. He said the manual equipment is better then auto selector with vacuum lines. Glad I listened to him.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

When plowing snow leave your manual hubs locked in. When done, unlock them or if not driving far leave them locked all winter. Turn control from 2-4x4 when needed.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

That being said I don't have that warm feeling in my gut about a switch controlling my 4x4. How dependable is it and what can I do to make it more dependable? Or things I should carry with me ie... Switchs ? Ect. ... Thanks


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

By the way do I need to pinch off the vacuumed lines because I see one side doesn't even have the line there?


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

goodlivin33;1504085 said:


> By the way do I need to pinch off the vacuumed lines because I see one side doesn't even have the line there?


You should make sure the lines are plugged. 
The dash switch when turned so shift motor operates should make a light come on and tell you if you are in 4hi. I have gone through 3 transfer case shift motors on my 2000. Wish I just had a lever on the floor.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks I will plug the lines. Where would you find the transfer case shift motor and do you think I should have one on hand just in case.


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

Left side rear of trans. They aren't cheap. The re-manufactured ones fromNAPA are around 300 if I recall correctly. At least know where you can get one off the shelf if needed. Three 10mm bolts, I think. Always check fuses/relays first, and make sure the wiring connections are clean at the shift motor. With the engine off, key on, you can hear it click in and out when you turn dash selector. The way it's wired, you won't see the 4 hi dash light if it does not engage at the transfer case. Has to be in neutral for 4 low.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

you know the transfer case is locked in 4x4 when the "4x4" light on the dash illuminates


----------

